# Removing old enamel paint on tires --- HELP



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

I asked this on the general modeling forum but to rights, should have posted it here because as model car builders, you guys are probably going to be better able to help.

I found my really old stash of spare kit parts and scavenged pieces today. In there were several sets of tires that have enamel paint on the lettering {a major fail on my part}. The paint has been on them for 25-30 years {they were from when I was a kid}. I'd like to re-use the tires but want to get the paint off as it looks terrible.

2 products were suggested by 1 person. Simple Green Concentrate and Castrol Super Clean. My concern about the Super Clean is wouldn't that stuff "eat" the tires ? They are that rubber / vinyl type stuff from about 30 years ago.

Anyone tried this ? Anyone use anything different ?

Thanks, Jon


----------



## MP412 (Feb 2, 2013)

I recently ran in to this same issue. 

Now I say this with caution and I suggest you try it on a scrap tire that you possibly only have 1 of and no match to it (scrap junk tire). (If you are hesitant) 

Lacquer thinner on a small cloth or cotton swab. This is what I used and it worked extremely well. If you soak it in thinner it would probably just eat the rubber away. But in small/quick applications you should be fine. 

I'm sure there are other methods but this is what I did and it worked great and did the job in literally 10 seconds. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmm, I know Pine Sol will strip a car by letting it soak for a couple days, but I never tried it on tires. Might work and might not. Just my 2c.


----------

